# Adventures in Training - New Blog Post



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's short and silly, but a definite glimpse into my little training world:

http://canineinstein.blogspot.com/ 

Comments welcome!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice entry Stephanie!! 
You just never know the positive influence you may be making on someone....I suspect some pets may get a bit more attention when their owners finish watching you and Quiz work.....


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd watch you and Quiz outside a Starbucks anyday!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Nice entry Stephanie!!
> You just never know the positive influence you may be making on someone....I suspect some pets may get a bit more attention when their owners finish watching you and Quiz work.....


Aw shucks... I hadn't thought of that. Thanks for mentioning it as a posibility. That would be totally awesome! :crossfing


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW..Steph...that was great! I always thought it was funny too when I'm outside training my dogs. Inside isn't that bad...but I may look like a dork sometimes! But it's worth it...right?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha nice. One time when I was awake at 5 in the morning I decided to go train agility at the dog park. So there are all these people jogging around the rest of the park and I just start pulling massive amounts of PVC pipe out of the car and taking it into the dog park ... but then once I set up the jumps and got the dogs out, they were all like "yay, there's entertainment this morning!" ...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Haha nice. One time when I was awake at 5 in the morning I decided to go train agility at the dog park. So there are all these people jogging around the rest of the park and I just start pulling massive amounts of PVC pipe out of the car and taking it into the dog park ... but then once I set up the jumps and got the dogs out, they were all like "yay, there's entertainment this morning!" ...


I think so many people LOVE watching agility and obedience. Especially the dogs who prance...they find that very amusing. 

All these people see it on TV, like Eukanuba dog shows, and sometimes there are ones on ESPN. So they love it and just find it fun to watch!  

Katie-How come you were awake at 5 in the morning??  I couldn't do that!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Stephanie...I forgot to say that this is a GREAT idea. I was searching the Internet one day...and found a few Jr. Handler websites. Boy those kids do go above and beyond on those! Anyway...this one girl who shows her Standard Poodles in agility has a blog for each dog and she writes about it each and every time she works with him/her. It's really cool. I think you gave me a great idea! Thanks!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice... I really enjoyed it! Looking forward to future installations!

Julie and Jersey


----------

